# Any Skanus in Texas or Louisiana ?



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm interested in a Skanu but would like to see one in person, preferably without driving to Florida. If anyone has one and would be willing to let me come take a look it would be much appreciated.

TIA


----------



## Wetwork (Nov 22, 2017)

I have one in League City, TX


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Charles Harvey has one in the Austin area. Remember the ones you see are fiberglass. The new ones are roto-molded with a few design changes.


----------



## Mick Perisho (Apr 13, 2020)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Charles Harvey has one in the Austin area. Remember the ones you see are fiberglass. The new ones are roto-molded with a few design changes.


Keep us posted with pics and price please. I am in the market for a skiff


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Mick Perisho said:


> Keep us posted with pics and price please. I am in the market for a skiff


Skanu skiff website is up. You can sign up to receive updates. No hard info posted yet.


----------



## Mick Perisho (Apr 13, 2020)

Wetwork said:


> I have one in League City, TX





Wetwork said:


> I have one in League City, TX


Can I get some pictures of the skiff please along with info and price. I'm ready to buy the one I choose. I live in Dallas


----------



## Mick Perisho (Apr 13, 2020)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Charles Harvey has one in the Austin area. Remember the ones you see are fiberglass. The new ones are roto-molded with a few design changes.


Charles Harvey can you contact me please. I am new to the site and still trying to figure it out


----------



## Wetwork (Nov 22, 2017)

Mick Perisho said:


> Can I get some pictures of the skiff please along with info and price. I'm ready to buy the one I choose. I live in Dallas


Mine is not for sale, sorry.


----------

